# Photos of your Tarmac



## b_new_b




----------



## Cni2i

Awesome! Congrats on the new SW Tarmac. She looks great. I have a very similar set up but with the SW sl4.

Please give us some feedback on ride quality and performance. Did u come from a Tarmac? What size is your Tarmac?


----------



## se7en34

just finished my build.. installing Di2 next week


----------



## Rashadabd

Both of those are very nice, congrats.


----------



## Devastazione

se7en34 said:


> View attachment 296555
> 
> 
> just finished my build.. installing Di2 next week


This is the color combo I would like to go for. Total black is beautiful but it really looks way too dark. 
Are black parts on this painting matte or glossy ? I'm afraid my maket will get 'em glossy as usual...


----------



## se7en34

Devastazione said:


> This is the color combo I would like to go for. Total black is beautiful but it really looks way too dark.
> Are black parts on this painting matte or glossy ? I'm afraid my maket will get 'em glossy as usual...


This one has no gloss black on it..except the s works logo which is gloss


----------



## Cni2i

b_new_b said:


> View attachment 296553


Here is my SWSL4 in all black for comparison....just wanted to see them back to back for comparison sakes.


----------



## packetloss

2015 with Ultegra Di2


----------



## Rashadabd

packetloss said:


> 2015 with Ulegra Di2


Very nice. My understanding is that the expert frame looks similar, but with splashes of red in a couple of places.


----------



## brianb21

packetloss said:


> 2015 with Ulegra Di2


Awesome! Enjoy it


----------



## samejam

NICE STEED!
Are these Campag chainrings with S-works cranks?could you please tell me what brand the chainrings are and which spider you used and if you are happy with the drivetrain.


se7en34 said:


> View attachment 296555
> 
> 
> just finished my build.. installing Di2 next week


----------



## Typetwelve

This the most current I have for now...I need to get an outdoor pick of the rig now that summer is here. It's not a S-Works like most here but it's good enough for my skills and paid for so...


----------



## SundayNiagara

Typetwelve said:


> This the most current I have for now...I need to get an outdoor pick of the rig now that summer is here. It's not a S-Works like most here but it's good enough for my skills and paid for so...


Nice.


----------



## cujarrett

More here: 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 Review | Cycles In Life

And here: New Bike Day! 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 | Cycles In Life


----------



## Rashadabd

cujarrett said:


> More here: 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 Review | Cycles In Life
> 
> And here: New Bike Day! 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 | Cycles In Life


Very nice. I stll think the SL4 is a great looking bike.


----------



## Perzuki

beautiful


----------



## se7en34

samejam said:


> NICE STEED!
> Are these Campag chainrings with S-works cranks?could you please tell me what brand the chainrings are and which spider you used and if you are happy with the drivetrain.


these are actually S works chainrings and I am very happy with them


----------



## Belgianbiker

I believe my tarmac 2010 still looks great. But it's time to upgrade!


----------



## turtle14

About to put his frameset up for sale (and I'm kind of sad to see it go):


----------



## wattiez

It goes alright..


----------



## sund

Just picked up my frame last night. Hopefully done tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Devastazione

My 2015 Sworks. All stock except for ultralight CTK skewers and K Edge chain catcher wich replaced the ugly looking OEM Shimano. A great bike,big improvement over my 2012 Roubaix Expert.


----------



## Duane Behrens

I have a 2009 Tarmac, pretty much stock except for Ultegra components to replace the 105s it came with. It's a great ride and reasonably light at 18.5 lbs. . . . but it is nowhere NEAR as nice as most of the bikes in the photos I've seen here. I'm embarrassed to post it! :--)


----------



## TSW910

Here she is .. 2014 SL4 Expert, Still trying to get the weight down to the 15s, but she is nice as is now


----------



## 1Butcher

I see nothing. You might want to try again.


----------



## Devastazione

TSW910 said:


> Here she is .. 2014 SL4 Expert, Still trying to get the weight down to the 15s, but she is nice as is now


Beautiful color ( except for the red tape ) !! What market is that ? 
You live in a hotel  :thumbsup: ?


----------



## TSW910

LOL .. everyone says that .. but thats the hallway to my condo. The bike is a 2014 Expert US market Oh and the bartape is actually orange .. Orange you glad i'm not all matchy matchy lol


----------



## Imaking20

Sonofaaaa... I need a Tarmac to go with my Venge


----------



## berndrea

Bought a 2013 Tarmac Mid Compact with only 50 miles for $800. Took all the parts off and rebuilt it with some Campy.


----------



## sund

Finished the build and now have a few rides on it. Swapped components over from a Venge. So far, I'm liking the comfort and handling. 

52cm


----------



## aaronpass

Picked up my SW Tarmac Disc this weekend. Came in at 14lb 13oz w/o pedals for a 56cm frame.


----------



## mdutcher

*My 2015 Tarmac Pro Race*

I just got my NEW ride for the upcoming season. I am super excited for it.

2015 Specialized Tarmac Pro Race with SRAM Red 22.

I can't wait to get out on the road and ride it.


----------



## mpower13

se7en34 said:


> View attachment 296555
> 
> 
> just finished my build.. installing Di2 next week


What is the measurement of your saddle height from BB center to saddle top? Thanks.


----------



## TricrossRich

TSW910 said:


> Here she is .. 2014 SL4 Expert, Still trying to get the weight down to the 15s, but she is nice as is now


This bike is so hot... this picture doesn't even do it justice.


----------



## TSW910

TricrossRich said:


> This bike is so hot... this picture doesn't even do it justice.


Thanks Rich .. Can't wait to see your finish product!


----------



## Cni2i

Really digging this color scheme.


----------



## Cni2i

aaronpass said:


> Picked up my SW Tarmac Disc this weekend. Came in at 14lb 13oz w/o pedals for a 56cm frame.
> 
> View attachment 300706


Nice. Still liking the stealth murdered look! 👍👍👍

Clean. Sleek. Understated, yet still menacing looking.


----------



## rcb78

Not quite the same image quality that some of you have managed, but it's the only pic I have so far.
I picked up the frameset and built it up this week, only one ride so far and it was a pleasure.









Now it's time to scramble and sell the Allez Smartweld frame it replaced before the credit card statement gets here.


----------



## robt57

rcb78 said:


> Not quite the same image quality that some of you have managed, but it's the only pic I have so far.
> I picked up the frameset and built it up this week, only one ride so far and it was a pleasure.
> 
> Now it's time to scramble and sell the Allez Smartweld frame it replaced before the credit card statement gets here.



I would really be interested in the apples/oranges on both by the same rider.


----------



## rcb78

robt57 said:


> I would really be interested in the apples/oranges on both by the same rider.


So the Allez was already VERY comfortable to ride. Carbon bars, seatpost and saddle rails along with Vittoria Open Pave 700x27 tires on HED C2's will make any bike feel smooth. Comfort on rough roads, the S-Works is smoother, but it's barely noticeable. Where it excels is with harsh impacts from cracks in the road or potholes, but with normal road buzz, they were pretty even. Interestingly enough, it's a graduated feeling on the S-Works. If the buzz I felt in my feet was a 10, then my hands felt a 7 and a 3 in the saddle. The vibration in the Allez felt the same at all contact points. Does that make sense to anyone besides me?
The biggest difference is how stiff it feels when I sprint or throw my weight into a climb (I'm 208 lbs). The Smartweld frame was stiff, but I could still feel the bottom end sway like a pendulum. Not psychological either, I would actually grind the chain on the front derailleur under heavy efforts and have to pre-emptively trim the front to avoid it while in the big ring. The S-Works feels much more connected and I didn't get the chain rub issue under torque.
Front end stiffness is very noticeable as well. When I pushed the Allez into a hard sweeping turn, I would have to make constant course corrections relative to how hard I hit the turn, kind of an unsettling feeling.


----------



## robt57

rcb78 said:


> Vittoria Open Pave 700x27 tires on HED C2's will make any bike feel smooth.


My old Roubaix [just got a new disc SL4] Belgium RIMs and 27mm Paves also. Agree on ride quality, about the best I have experienced.
Put the Paves on the new Roubaix on 22mm wide rims. 

Thanks for the A/B, I was seriously thinking about a Smart Weld Allez, but got the Roubaix on sale 25% off. Bought a Sora SL4 Fact 8 and brought it home and popped on a 7800 Groupo on it. It is a lot stiffer than I expected. And I am 210 and ride a 58. After reading your comments on the Allez, I am thinking I went the right direction.

Also, The shop I got the SL4 from put Spyre SLC calipers on because the BB7 [rear] it came with were catching my heels. They gave me a slight up-charge of $45.00 and installed them with new cabling/housings, more than fair to me. 

I also called up Spech and complained my new comfort bike was way harsh, stiffer feeling than than my Scott Addict LTD vertically and they sent me a CG-R seat post gratis. So all in all doing well for the outlay and very happy. Still like my Scott better, but when it rains I won't ride the Scott. Roubaix disc=rain bike. 

Again, thanks for the comment on the bikes!


----------



## Horze

Tarmac and Allez are both excellent frames.
The Tarmac is 3x the price and so 3x cheaper, the Allez is very good value. The Allez isn't going to hold you back. Whilst both are very similar at the same time they are also distinct in their own ways. The characteristics are complementary to one another.

I say leave the expensive components to the teams who have the money to burn from advertising. Get an Allez and focus on the cycling.


----------



## Cni2i

rcb78 said:


> So the Allez was already VERY comfortable to ride. Carbon bars, seatpost and saddle rails along with Vittoria Open Pave 700x27 tires on HED C2's will make any bike feel smooth. Comfort on rough roads, the S-Works is smoother, but it's barely noticeable. Where it excels is with harsh impacts from cracks in the road or potholes, but with normal road buzz, they were pretty even. Interestingly enough, it's a graduated feeling on the S-Works. If the buzz I felt in my feet was a 10, then my hands felt a 7 and a 3 in the saddle. The vibration in the Allez felt the same at all contact points. Does that make sense to anyone besides me?
> The biggest difference is how stiff it feels when I sprint or throw my weight into a climb (I'm 208 lbs). The Smartweld frame was stiff, but I could still feel the bottom end sway like a pendulum. Not psychological either, I would actually grind the chain on the front derailleur under heavy efforts and have to pre-emptively trim the front to avoid it while in the big ring. The S-Works feels much more connected and I didn't get the chain rub issue under torque.
> Front end stiffness is very noticeable as well. When I pushed the Allez into a hard sweeping turn, I would have to make constant course corrections relative to how hard I hit the turn, kind of an unsettling feeling.


Nice personal review. I appreciated that the over used words "torsional stiffness" and "vertical compliant" were not used in your review. Lol. Refreshing.


----------



## Cni2i

Welcome to the club! 😉


----------



## kristop9

Photos from Boone, North Carolina. Bike is a 2011 SL3 Pro W/ Sram Red. It has been a great bike.


----------



## Crispyraisin

kristop9 said:


> Photos from Boone, North Carolina. Bike is a 2011 SL3 Pro W/ Sram Red. It has been a great bike.
> View attachment 301070
> View attachment 301071


Beautiful bike, and the scenery ain't to shabby either. You are fortunate to be surrounded by such beauty.


----------



## dns76




----------



## dns76

*Uci illegal frame*

Size 54


----------



## tunganh.46

My New Tarmac with cheap but strong Scirocco h35 and Ultegra 6800.
DuraAce cables make shifting and braking so smoothhhhhhhhhhh .


----------



## sprintbom

My new Tarmac Expert 2015.

Fact 10r frameset
Size 54
Shimano Ultegra
FSA SL-K 52/36
Fulcrum S4
7,7 kg as shown

Goal is to 7 kg


----------



## TricrossRich

sprintbom said:


> My new Tarmac Expert 2015.
> 
> Fact 10r frameset
> Size 54
> Shimano Ultegra
> FSA SL-K 52/36
> Fulcrum S4
> 7,7 kg as shown
> 
> Goal is to 7 kg


great looking bike... I'm sure you can get the weight down pretty easily with saddle, stem and wheels.


----------



## sprintbom

Just another shot of this beauty.


----------



## surfinguru

2014 Tarmac SL4 Pro crash replacement for my 2012 SL4 Pro.


----------



## robt57

Sure seems like red is coming back around, so to speak.


----------



## Toona

*Tarmac*

SL3 with Sram Red and Hed Ardennes....


----------



## eugenetsang

nothing fancy.


----------



## robt57

I grew up exactly a 1/2 mile from there. South in the most northerly section of Edgewater, The Colony/Camps....



eugenetsang said:


> View attachment 301515
> 
> 
> nothing fancy.


----------



## eugenetsang

robt57 said:


> I grew up exactly a 1/2 mile from there. South in the most northerly section of Edgewater, The Colony/Camps....


Are you still in the area? If not, its definitely not the same "Edgewater" from the yesteryear(s)! It has definitely come a long way. With million dollar condos everywhere, overlooking the Hudson and high end sportscars everywhere on River Road. It was way simpler back then. Not so much today haha.


----------



## robt57

eugenetsang said:


> Are you still in the area? If not, its definitely not the same "Edgewater" from the yesteryear(s)! It has definitely come a long way. With million dollar condos everywhere, overlooking the Hudson and high end sportscars everywhere on River Road. It was way simpler back then. Not so much today haha.



I left NJ in 2002, it was already well on the way. I saw that little red lighthouse on the NYC side from my bedroom window as a kid. I left Edgewater and parents house in the 70s in my late teens, but did some building contracting in my old neighborhood in the 80s. Heraldo owns the house next to the one I grew up in, with some major reno$.


----------



## gio957

Any compability issues about regarding swapping wheels?


----------



## robt57

gio957 said:


> Any compability issues about regarding swapping wheels?



Do you mean, are yo asking regarding the disc bike/wheels?

I had to tweek a little on my Roubaix going from the original 6 bolt wheels/hubs to the center lock set I built up. Slight drag I would not want to ride more than a test ride with. Once I re-centered the calipers the swap is akin to when I go from a narrow to wide rim wheel on my rim brake bike. Not perfectly plug and play from my experience. I have read some posts here and there where folks with multiple wheels shim rotors to get the swaps transparent from one set to the other.


----------



## nafrod

Nice bikes everyone. The 2015 tarmac looks clean! I know because I just came to own one. HUGE upgrade over my 2014 Trek Madone 5.9

Will post pics once I put the CLX 40s on. Currently stock except for the S-Works Aerofly bar. I was tempted to put CLX 60's on, but that's what Venges are for.

pictures uploading upside down...eh who cares:mad2:


----------



## Horze

Are you a Bat? 

And are those Batmobiles?

I can't make out.


----------



## TricrossRich

surfinguru said:


> 2014 Tarmac SL4 Pro crash replacement for my 2012 SL4 Pro.


I really like this red and black color scheme... I don't think this was available in any of the other Tarmac variants.


----------



## tunganh.46

Put some stickers on the bike and peel some stickers off the rims .


----------



## 1Butcher

Hopefully the tape was not used to cover the paint flaws http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/new-tarmac-bad-finish-matte-frame-340712.html 

Nice to see you got the new frame and it's looking good.


----------



## surfinguru

TricrossRich said:


> I really like this red and black color scheme... I don't think this was available in any of the other Tarmac variants.


Yeah, it was a frame set only option I believe. This color way was my first choice by a mile, but Specialized said they only had like 4 in the whole of the US and they weren't allocated for crash replacements, sale only. Therefore, my only option was the black/blue frame set or move up to an S-Works. I didn't have the extra $$ for the S-Works frame so resigned myself to what was available, the black/blue.

About 4 - 5 days later I get a call from the shop saying "Hey, good news! Specialized is sending you the red frame." Talk about making my day. I couldn't be happier and still haven't seen one on the road or in pictures. Guess I got lucky?


----------



## TricrossRich

One my good buddies picked up a 2011 Tarmac SL2 frame set and built it up so I took some pics for him.










Specs:
Frame: 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL2
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 50-34
Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Pedals: Shimano 105 carbon
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6800 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Aliante R3 K:ium
Seatpost: Specialized Pro FACT carbon
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: 3T Team Ergonova
GPS: Garmin Fenix
Bar Tape: Fizik Superlight Classic
Wheels: Yoeleo 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Continental GP4000s II 700x25c
Bottle cages: Forte Omega Carbon


----------



## mike67

Finished this week-
2014 S Works 
First ride tomorrow!


----------



## TSW910

Soooo sweet!


----------



## aaronpass

tunganh.46 said:


> Put some stickers on the bike and peel some stickers off the rims .
> View attachment 302267


What year did you win the world championships?


----------



## spdntrxi

Maybe he likes rainbows


----------



## Hetfield

My new S-Works Tarmac. Came as a replacement for an S-Works SL4 destroyed by a car.
Full SRAM Red 22 (except for the 1170 cassete), Romin Pro saddle, Zipp 202 Firecrest Clincher, Zipp Service Course SL stem and SLC2 handlebar. 6,6kg (14,55 lbs) as shown in the picture. 6,9kg with Zipp 101's.

​


----------



## gus300

Nice bikes


----------



## gus300

I'm surprised there are not many ppl with the colorful frames, i bought the S-Works team saxo and I'm loving it


----------



## MMsRepBike

aaronpass said:


> What year did you win the world championships?


The WC tarmac looks nothing like that as well. So...


----------



## MrHaematocrit

Olympic Edition Tarmac with Zipp 404 firecrest, Zipp Stem & Bars. Carbon Troupe saddle. Dura-Ace Di2 with climbing shifters and seat post battery. Carbon crank, spider, chainring etc.















[HR][/HR]


----------



## Devastazione

MrHaematocrit said:


> Olympic Edition Tarmac with Zipp 404 firecrest, Zipp Stem & Bars. Carbon Troupe saddle. Dura-Ace Di2 with climbing shifters and seat post battery. Carbon crank, spider, chainring etc.
> 
> View attachment 303243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303244
> [HR][/HR]



I've bought an Olympic edition frame and sold it even before I've started building it. The idea was to build it pretty much like you did,black rims and black bars/ tape, I don't like it when people build it with white details like Vino's bike.
Stunning job man,beautiful bike.


----------



## TricrossRich

Devastazione said:


> I've bought an Olympic edition frame and sold it even before I've started building it. The idea was to build it pretty much like you did,black rims and black bars/ tape, I don't like it when people build it with white details like Vino's bike.
> Stunning job man,beautiful bike.


I agree, the orange and black is pretty slick.


----------



## Mulgogy

Almost done...2015 Tarmac sport, Gallardo Orange. replaced groupset with U6800 and added some Roval CLX40s. Ill take better photos when its done and home from the shop.


----------



## TricrossRich

Mulgogy said:


> Almost done...2015 Tarmac sport, Gallardo Orange. replaced groupset with U6800 and added some Roval CLX40s. Ill take better photos when its done and home from the shop.
> 
> View attachment 305071


Awesome bike, Matt!


----------



## antihero77

I bought that same bike for my son. Switched to same gruppo. I took it out for a spin. Rides no worse then my sworks. In fact same ride. 
Great bike. Enjoy it


----------



## Alexr2488

Just finished this build a few weeks ago. Rides like a dream and is stunning to look at! All such great looking bikes on this thread


----------



## brianb21

Just got my new Tarmac built. Was fit today and first ride in the morning. I had kept all of my parts of my Roubaix and put them on here. The color is amazing!


----------



## jtsk

My new S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc


----------



## jcgoobee

my Tarmac Di2


----------



## Toona

*Sl3*

SL3 with SRAM Red and Hed Ardennes SL's....


----------



## jtsk

jcgoobee said:


> my Tarmac Di2
> View attachment 305249


Beautiful bike @jcgoobee. Just like mine a few posts up. I have less than 100 miles on mine so far...but I absolutely love it. 
What is the scuffed area on the top tube just in front of the seat tube?


----------



## jcgoobee

Thanks buddy. It's not scuffed, just a little reflection from the sun. I'm loving mine too. Much better than my Roubaix.


----------



## Devastazione

brianb21 said:


> Just got my new Tarmac built. Was fit today and first ride in the morning. I had kept all of my parts of my Roubaix and put them on here. The color is amazing!


Nice color ! What market is that ? We don't have that in Italy.


----------



## brianb21

Devastazione said:


> Nice color ! What market is that ? We don't have that in Italy.


I am in Arizona. The color is rocket red I believe.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

MMsRepBike said:


> The WC tarmac looks nothing like that as well. So...


Replica of the triathlon world champion Javier Gomez's bike. Here's a pic from the slowtwitch article.


----------



## mike67

New upgrades, 6.7 with king R45c, Romin saddle and Garmin 520


----------



## Special Eyes

I've had this for a few years.


----------



## oldskoolm4

The pair

tarmacs by oldskoolm4, on Flickr


----------



## Bob1

*2015 Tarmac Sport*

Picked it up Friday night.


----------



## Arnoud




----------



## Arnoud




----------



## Arnoud

And that was the end of it.... Crash replaced it for the black one!


----------



## Cni2i

Arnoud said:


> View attachment 310203
> View attachment 310204
> 
> 
> And that was the end of it.... Crash replaced it for the black one!


Yikes! 
But good choice with the new Stealth. As the saying goes...once you go black you won't look back. Or something like that


----------



## Arnoud

Looks good! Will look comparable in my version...


----------



## Devastazione

Arnoud said:


> View attachment 310201


Aw **** ! The camaro edition ! I would kill for one of those. Are you from france ?


----------



## Arnoud

No, the Netherlands with some good connections...


----------



## gus300

Finished building the "Wolverine" in Aug and what a bike it is.


----------



## FeltF75rider

mistakenly put this in the 2016 Tarmac thread but here is my 2015 Gellardo Orange Sport.


----------



## fritzbox




----------



## bearded_juan

*2016 S-Works Tarmac Di2*


----------



## fritzbox

Wow 👍 👍 👍 👌 👌 👌


----------



## gus300




----------



## Timmy269

gus300 said:


>


I can't see your pictures


----------



## stonehartgt

My 2015 Sport


----------



## gus300

Timmy269 said:


> I can't see your pictures


really?!?! i can see them just fine.


----------



## fritzbox

gus300 said:


> really?!?! i can see them just fine.


No picture


----------



## Devastazione

Haven't posted mine in a while. Took me some time to have the shamu color to grow on me but now I really like it. It goes back to 2010/2012 color schemes,the last years I'vee seen some fine paint schemes from Specialized. Bike is all stock except for the qr skewers. Just replaced chain at 3400km,DA chains are quite weak but I'm an heavy rider too. 
Bontrager Flare R light best money ever spent on a tail light. I've had motorists pulling me over to thank me for making myself so visible,no joke.
As you can see my bike have a very special fan too.


----------



## Rashadabd

Devastazione said:


> Haven't posted mine in a while. Took me some time to have the shamu color to grow on me but now I really like it. It goes back to 2010/2012 color schemes,the last years I'vee seen some fine paint schemes from Specialized. Bike is all stock except for the qr skewers. Just replaced chain at 3400km,DA chains are quite weak but I'm an heavy rider too.
> Bontrager Flare R light best money ever spent on a tail light. I've had motorists pulling me over to thank me for making myself so visible,no joke.
> As you can see my bike have a very special fan too.


It's still looking good man. I loved the metallic maroon and gold frameset from that year. I kind of regret not moving on one now. I dig the last pic too.


----------



## gus300

Hope it works now lol


----------



## Devastazione

gus300 said:


> Hope it works now lol


You've got two fine bikes,how do you manage to not cannibalize them with each other ?Since I'm done with mtb and sold my Canyon Spectral I was thinking about adding another road bike but I would hate to get stuck with the " I use this for 90% of the time " thing..


----------



## gus300

Devastazione said:


> You've got two fine bikes,how do you manage to not cannibalize them with each other ?Since I'm done with mtb and sold my Canyon Spectral I was thinking about adding another road bike but I would hate to get stuck with the " I use this for 90% of the time " thing..



lol thanks. well the Tarmac is build to my taste and going DI2 soon, so it has more of a sentimental value. the Scott is my race bike and i train with it as well.
i also have a 2014 scott Scale 900 and might end up also going for a Specialized swork W.C. epic just to have the full suspension but that is just a thought, i think before i get that ill get the vias Venge DI2


----------



## Rashadabd

jcgoobee said:


> my Tarmac Di2
> View attachment 305249


Nice, how do you like your Tarmac Disc thus far?


----------



## FeltF75rider

gus300, love the paint on that Tarmac. Really a nice bike.


----------



## gus300

FeltF75rider said:


> gus300, love the paint on that Tarmac. Really a nice bike.


Thanks, its Tinkoff Saxo colors from 2014 and it was a limited amount of bikes that they made with this so you wont see it often.


----------



## JimmyORCA

First quick spin on my new Tarmac.


----------



## fritzbox

Perfect 👍


----------



## gus300

JimmyORCA said:


> First quick spin on my new Tarmac.
> View attachment 312406


looks really nice.


----------



## Timmy269

I was building up the frame and noticed the spots on my frame. Is this normal, maybe structure of the carbon or do I need to change it for a new one. one the right side of the frame it wasn't there


----------



## Devastazione

Timmy269 said:


> I was building up the frame and noticed the spots on my frame. Is this normal, maybe structure of the carbon or do I need to change it for a new one. one the right side of the frame it wasn't there
> View attachment 312591
> View attachment 312592


It's normal,no need to worry. Mine has it too here and there but it can be seen depending the angle you look at it. On some bikes I've had was quite ugly and scary and my sworks seatpost seems split in two if I look at it while sitting on the bike.


----------



## Timmy269

For the price the bike costs, I tought I had a bike with no such visual spots or stripes


----------



## Bad Ronald

It is the nature of carbon fiber. A composite frame is a structure built from numerous layers of overlapping carbon panels. In order to be able to offer a light paint job you try to use as little paint as possible. In the case of this frame, it is a little bit of carbon color paint at the major joints and then a satin clear over the rest of the frame. Seeing the parting lines and structure of the frame is part of the appeal for some people.


----------



## Timmy269

oké thanks, I didn't know that. I thought the matt black was also painted like the red and the white in the frame. I panict for nothing


----------



## taodemon

Timmy269 said:


> oké thanks, I didn't know that. I thought the matt black was also painted like the red and the white in the frame. I panict for nothing


You bought this frame from an authorized dealer? While you can see some of of the carbon layup on matte frames I have never seen it to that extent but maybe it is different for the S-Works versions and the Tarmac. I'm assuming that picture is the port on the top tube?


----------



## Timmy269

Yep it is a authorized dealer.


----------



## Cni2i

Another pic of my Tarmac...


I think I am done tinkering with her...now on to my Ti bike build


----------



## Bob1

Looks awesome!!


----------



## jcgoobee

Rashadabd said:


> Nice, how do you like your Tarmac Disc thus far?


I love it.


----------



## Timmy269

Here is mine, without the bartape


----------



## Arnoud




----------



## jackbauer1909

Specialized Tarmac by Julian S, auf Flickr


----------

